# Officer Down: Sergeant Richard C. Legow - [Mulberry, Arkansas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: Sergeant Richard C. LeBow*

*Officer Down: Sergeant Richard C. Legow* - [Mulberry, Arkansas]











ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 51

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Incident Details:* Sergeant Richard LeBow was killed in an automobile accident on I-40 near Mulberry, at approximately 10:25 am.

His patrol car collided head-on with an oncoming tractor trailer.

*End of Watch: *Monday, February 4, 2008

*Ark. trooper dies in highway accident

*The Associated Press

MULBERRY, Ark. - An Arkansas State Police trooper died in crash Monday on Interstate 40 in Crawford County after his cruiser collided with a tractor trailer.

Sgt. Richard C. LeBow, 51, of Ozark, pulled out from an interstate median and collided with a truck in an eastbound lane, state police spokesman Bill Sadler said in a statement. Television reports said the tractor-trailer caught fire after the crash at mile marker 20 near Mulberry. Video showed a smoky crash scene and the front end of LeBow's cruiser destroyed.

Sadler said the unidentified driver of the tractor-trailer was injured in the crash and taken to a Fort Smith hospital.

The crash remains under investigation. ​


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

GOD Bless him and his family......thank you for all you've done


----------

